# Pink *Fleur* Barbie FOTD



## kattybadatty (Jul 3, 2008)

I hope everyone is having an amazing summer and looking forward to a great, safe holiday weekend!​
Unfortunately, I am working ALL weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 no fireworks or fun for me! boo....​
So, I played dress-up yesterday to cheer myself up... here's what I do on my days off LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Face:*
Studio Moisture Fix
Fast Response Eye Cream
NC40 Studio Fix Fluid
NC42 Studio Fix Powder
NC35 Studio Concealer

*Brows:*
Fling Eye Brow Pencil
NYC Blonde Browblender
Blonde Brow Finisher

*Cheeks:*
NYC Gold Bronzer
NYC Terracotta Tan Bronzer
Silver Dust
Mocha Blush

*Eyes:*
Stilife Paint
Silver Dust
Blanc Type e/s
Femme-Fi e/s
Rose Pigment
Sushi Flower e/s
Blacktrack Fluidline
Plushblack Plush Lash Mascara
#36 Lashes

*Lips:*
Bombshell Lipstick
Impassioned Lipstick
Fulfilled Lipglass
























​


----------



## kimm-eh (Jul 3, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## finess2317 (Jul 3, 2008)

pretty....as alawys


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

soooo hot !!!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jul 3, 2008)

so pretty!!! You're skin is gorgeous!


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow. 
That looks really nice.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 3, 2008)

You are absolutely stunning and I'm overly jealous of your brows!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG! i lovvvvvve it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soo girly and prettty


----------



## Nireyna (Jul 3, 2008)

like it! good skin)


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 3, 2008)

gorgoues~!!!


----------



## kattybadatty (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks guys!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i prob wont do a tutorial on this look, just because it took me like 2 hours to complete and i dont have enough hours in the day to do a tut for that! but i will post more soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any suggestions??


----------



## n_c (Jul 3, 2008)

Great look!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 3, 2008)

Stunning as always !


----------



## glassy girl (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow hot hot!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 3, 2008)

you are beautiful!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 3, 2008)

You totally got the Barbie look down!  I love it!


----------



## elmo1026 (Jul 3, 2008)

YEAH!!! I am so happy can you make this into a tut. I want to do this eye or at least tell me in which order you did the eye look. thank you so much. P.S. i am stuck at work all weekend too. Plus, it keeps raining here so i do not think there will be fireworks here either.


----------



## vcanady (Jul 3, 2008)

You ARE Barbie, you are seriously_ exactly_ what I would look like if I could choose how I look, you're drool-worthy!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 3, 2008)

How the hell did it take you that long to do your makeup?!?!

I guess it was worth it. You look hot


----------



## TDoll (Jul 3, 2008)

This is gorgeous! I love the flower in your hair, btw...super cute!!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jul 4, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 4, 2008)

*omg this is simply stunning. i looovee the way you contour your cheeks!*


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jul 4, 2008)

Beautiful! i love the colors and ur skin is amazing!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 4, 2008)

Flawless


----------



## Jot (Jul 4, 2008)

such talent xx


----------



## aimee (Jul 4, 2008)

beautiful
and guess what im wearing today
bombshell lipstick haha


----------



## natasha (Jul 4, 2008)

amazing u look like a doll...and ur hair grew out so fast...


----------



## Margolicious (Jul 4, 2008)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jul 4, 2008)

So gorgeous! ..Your skin is so smooth and glowing..how in the world do you achieve such beauty ad skin lol..it is unreal...you are just sooo devistatingly beautiful =P


----------



## nunu (Jul 4, 2008)

Amazing look!


----------



## Chelseaa (Jul 4, 2008)

woah. i am in love with this look.
if you're ever in maine, do it on me? :]


----------



## miss_supra (Jul 4, 2008)

Hella pretty!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 4, 2008)

amazing look.. i love it


----------



## dilana08 (Jul 4, 2008)

wow!!! your skin is so amazing! very flawless :drooling:


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 5, 2008)

hey, I so love the illuminated look of your face..
I love the EOTD too, smoothly blended..


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 5, 2008)

What an amazing look! You have such a natural beauty, and you really amplify it with your make-up skills. 

Seriously, you took my breath away!


----------



## daniellefc (Jul 5, 2008)

hott! you look flawless!


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 5, 2008)

so pretty


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 5, 2008)

Flawless!


----------



## shmoopy (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm in love with this look!  I love the flower and your beautiful blonde hair too!  this rocks!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 5, 2008)

so pretty, you are beautiful!


----------



## susannef (Jul 5, 2008)

woah this looks awesome!


----------



## PinkPearl (Jul 5, 2008)

awww its as if barbie came to life lol
so pretttyyyyy!


----------



## This Is Mine (Jul 5, 2008)

So HOTTTT!!!


----------



## Flaerong (Jul 5, 2008)

You really do look like a barbie!  And the flower is a nice touch


----------



## gardenteaparty (Jul 7, 2008)

that's stunning


----------



## Myranda (Jul 7, 2008)

Fabulous :worship:


----------



## rachie1287 (Jul 7, 2008)

gorg as always love!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 8, 2008)

pretty!!!


----------



## ndn-ista (Jul 8, 2008)

u look so effin' hot.

are u wearing any bronzer on your body? ur shoulders and chest look like a pretty bronze color.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jul 8, 2008)

this look is sooo gorgeous!! you always have beautiful FOTDS!


----------



## Patricia225 (Jul 8, 2008)

All i can say is WOW!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## daisyv316 (Jul 8, 2008)

I am a brown skin mexican and I wear NC 42 studio fix powder, is this weird?


----------



## What_the_FOTD (Jul 8, 2008)

your skin is flawless!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 8, 2008)

You are stunning!!!


----------



## kattybadatty (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_u look so effin' hot.

are u wearing any bronzer on your body? ur shoulders and chest look like a pretty bronze color._

 
nope! it's my natural glowing personality shining through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HA! j/k j/k... i go tanning and my lotion has a shimmer/bronzer in it. pretty, huh?! i love it!!! thanks for noticing!!!


----------



## kattybadatty (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daisyv316* 

 
_I am a brown skin mexican and I wear NC 42 studio fix powder, is this weird?_

 
I LOVE to be dark.... I also blend it all over. I know, a LOT of people think I'm lighter than that (which I am! LOL) but I wear it well, I think. Yay for NC 42s!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jul 9, 2008)

Love it!!


----------

